# Stingray tandem question



## BBQPONY (Feb 24, 2017)

Advertised as a stingray tandem, says it is a 16 inch, but looks to be 20 inch. I didn't see anything like this in the schwinn catalog. Is this tandem homemade, by someone taking a welding class?! LOL Maybe made from stingray schwinn parts? They oNly want $100. Thinking about parting out if schwinn components. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mini-Twinn? I think those bring pretty decent money if correct & complete.


----------



## BBQPONY (Feb 24, 2017)

Pic of ad didn't post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 25, 2017)

Not a Schwinn mini twinn.looks homemade to me,but not sure.
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/6016390073.html


----------



## Floyd (Feb 26, 2017)

Not even a Schwinn


----------



## vastingray (Feb 26, 2017)

They only made the mini twin for one year 1968


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 9, 2017)

That thing is cool for $100. But mini twin's go for a grand plus in good shape


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 10, 2017)

id buy it for 100 and ride it! its cool as is


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 10, 2017)

No doubt. But what is with the kink in that rear tube?


----------

